# Car Wash - One for the lads..



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

How many commands can you find??

http://c.oneofthelads.com/carwash.php

Don't ask me how I found it, but 'banana' is quite good! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Now thats one car wash I would go to :wink: :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I like the way they clean the wing mirrors 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> I like the way they clean the wing mirrors 8) 8) 8) 8)


You mean you've actually got them to do something with the car? :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scott28tt said:


> I like the way they clean the wing mirrors 8) 8) 8) 8)


I wish i was a wing mirror :lol: :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > I like the way they clean the wing mirrors 8) 8) 8) 8)
> ...


I'd suggest taking a look at what I mean :roll: :wink:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

WET! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


Mmmmm -try "Kiss"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: Panties!!!! :lol: :lol: (it's not what you think :roll: )

...and they're very good "polishers" and good with "wax" too


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

ass
bounce


----------



## WilkoTT (May 3, 2006)

You are all pervs, try banana


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Spray or shower 8)


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Shorts :twisted:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

They don't seem to want to go "topless" tho 

Nick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nem said:


> They don't seem to want to go "topless" tho
> 
> Nick


But its good fut trying to get them to


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nem said:


> They don't seem to want to go "topless" tho
> 
> Nick


There is a way to get one of their tops off...... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > They don't seem to want to go "topless" tho
> ...


We are all waiting


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


Cheeky - but there's a catch :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've managed to get them in the back of the car together  And it was rocking, lol!

Nick


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > They don't seem to want to go "topless" tho
> ...


i had this a few months ago - try foam 

bubbles is good too


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

or naked :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not quite sure why they do this, but

number plate


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> Not quite sure why they do this, but
> 
> number plate


Must be the first word then - they think I want their number.

Plate on it's own is quite good too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And Breast


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ANd make up

This is fun...


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Has anyone managed to shock them yet??

I have. :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Has anyone managed to shock them yet??
> 
> I have. :roll:


I just have, lol!

Nick


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Puppies  
Camel :lol: 
Minge 
Photo
Writhe :roll:
Herbie
Yoga
Spread


----------

